# Hobie Revolution Transducer Mounting Options



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

Gents,
I did a search on the forum and could not find an answer specifically addressing my question. Just picked up the Lowrance Elite 4X from Basspro for $120 and am undecided on methods of installing it on my older version Hobie Revolution. I'm pretty certain that I want to mount it on the side rail using a RAM mount but have been debating whether I want to mount it on a side arm, in the hull, or try to get it through the scupper. I heard that the sensitivity takes a hit when you mount it in the hull, and I also heard that there is a slight drag when you mount it on a side arm. The benefits I see of using the Cellblok and side arm is that the whole unit can be removed and installed easily. The downside is the additional cost of all the components. In the hull will require less additional parts, but it just seems like it would add more to the setup time and clean up. Any preference on the different styles and what works best for you?


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

Here a pic of my set up it works great. It's mounted on the side board on my mariner 12.5. Hope this helps.


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

Looks good. So you have been pretty happy with the arm? No issues?


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

I have an older PA without the Lowrance ready system.

I got this stuff called Duct Puddy (pic attached) or sealing puddy for electrical conduit. You can pick it up at lowes/home depot. Make a small pancake with about 1/2 the brick and stick it to a flat part in the bottom of the hull (if it's not flat the sensitivity is off) and mash it down to make sure there are no air bubbles (again the sensitivity). Then Stick the transducer right in the top of the puddy and mash it down to get all the air bubbles out.

It works like a charm so far... I'll try to snap a pic of my setup when I get home

http://images1.cableorganizer.com/gardner-bender/duct-seal/images/01-seal.jpg


----------



## blsmnsz (Mar 23, 2009)

*Duct Seal*

I have my transducer mounted inside my revo using the duct seal. Drove 400 miles with the kayak upside down fished all week drove back 400 miles and the transducer is still holding firm. Read the bottom and found fish with no problem. This is the info for duct seal from Home Depot. This stuff works great!!!


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

And no one's had sensitivity issues with it mounted inside? My current setup on my OK prowler is the transducer is mounted in the scupper, but the scupper is also molded for a transducer...clean readings and temp


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

Supperchua, I haven't had any problems with the transducer arm, it has had good readings. It is mounted on a side board I made out of a cutting. I put some gear trac on it so in can remove both the depthfinder and trans arm and put it in the front hatch when I don't need it. All in all I have been pleased with the set up. I can always mount the transducer inside if I want to. I thought I would try this set up first.


----------

